# 28 speck westbay 05/03/05



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

picture you are seeing is a 28 inch speck caught in south deer island area in westbay Galveston caught during high tide at 6pm while drifting used popping float and very small shrimp.

Trip started at 2pm to focus on a high tide at 1.4 , early low tide was only 2 inch low so we took off with the smallest live shrimp in town . 3 shrimp on a hook and we could not keep them on hook they would fall off while casting. so often I did not have and shrimp on my hook.

interesting point were croakers were every where caught 6 large one. caught a rat red and a ship head while we were taking a break from the wind west of south deer island anchoring and free shrimping no wait next to the boat , but there were numerous oyster shells below us ,so I was not casting just lowing it the 6ft of water .

I had my worse day by getting beat by a non fisherman, may be because I was being a deck hand by casting and baiting for him all day . in all 6 croker , one drum, one shepherd, 6 peck. fished released were one red , one stingray,four catfish, four speck.

I saw a lady fisherman alone possibly castawaykay . Kay was that you or some other lady . 
moon vis at 42%. drift was at 1.2 way too fast drift was at .4 when large speck was caught, tide at 2:29 pm ,wind from south at 15-19mph most of the day . temp at 74. water condition at 2-18 , wind was dead and water was green at 18 when large speck was caught .


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sweet trout man thats some good eatin.


----------



## taannerz (Apr 6, 2005)

i never fish west bay before.. plannning to go out there tomoro.,.. where should i drop my boat at and where are some good spots to fish?


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

taannerz, "i never fished west bay before..planning to go there tomoro"

My advice to you, if you are in a boat, don't go unless you have someone who knows how to get around in upper WB. Upper WB is loaded with shallow shell just waiting on someone who has never been or fished the area.

In my forty years fishing that area, I have seen plenty of boats grounded on shallow shell or drifting around with a tore up lower unit.

No disrespect intended, just some sound advice.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

> I saw a lady fisherman alone possibly castawaykay . Kay was that you or some other lady .


Wasn't me Boashna. I didn't fish yesterday, and you'll NEVER see me wading alone. I always wade with at least one other person. It's a saftey thing. Anything can happen out there at any time so I much prefer to have someone with me when I wade.
Plus it's alot more fun with somebody else 

Beautiful fish by the way! Did you happen to weigh her?

Kay


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

no kay, i dont know why ,may be because it was not my fish . If you ever go west bay stay near the homes at 5 mph have your motor down so if you get stuck ,you have room for motor to come up and turn around. have a map and study it. you will bottom out soon or later as I have 3 times last time was my 100th trip or more to west bay. know if it is a low tide or high tide . 5mph was my speed for a long time be ready to push your boat also.


----------



## Capt Brent (Apr 29, 2005)

do you plan on mounting that fish


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I cant believe he kept that fish; what a waste.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> I cant believe he kept that fish; what a waste.


what a meal.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

RB, paalleeezzzzzzzeeeeeeee


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> RB, paalleeezzzzzzzeeeeeeee


I don't think that was the last 28" speck in the ocean. Why do guys have to bring in "conservation" to a post when it's not warranted?


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

I don't give a **** if he kept it or not, he caught it. I just got a headache reading the report.


----------



## Wildman (May 21, 2004)

*Useless Comment.*

Keep the negative comments to yourself. This is why people don't post. Nice fish...........and the way I see it is *HE* caught it so *HE* can do with it what *HE *wants as long as it is within the law. It was one fish not a pile of 50.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Solid Action said:


> I don't give a **** if he kept it or not, he caught it. I just got a headache reading the report.


LOL!!! There was some detail in there, uh?

Nice fish anyway.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I would have released that trout!!!!!!!!................Into a hot pan full of seasoning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mm...good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Or, as Jay Watkins would say, into Lake Crisco.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Cpr*



ROBOWADER said:


> I cant believe he kept that fish; what a waste.


I practice CPR 50% of the time ,but quite frankly don't give a **** if anybody else does or not!
If it's a legal catch and you want to eat it or mount it; do it. It's your fish!
By the way, NICE FISH. I bet your "rookie" friend is hooked now!


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

ROBOWADER said:


> I cant believe he kept that fish; what a waste.


This from a guy that consistently uses live shrimp under a popping cork and keeps whole limits of trout. Start throwing nothing but hardware and only keep five, then you can preach to the rest of us. Until then keep your remarks to yourself.

PKM


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Seems that plenty of fish were caught but still a monster trout was kept to put the knife to..............
We release trout all the time; especially the larger ones. Either it be bait or hardware.

In addition, I am not preaching, just an opinion.



pkredfish said:


> This from a guy that consistently uses live shrimp under a popping cork and keeps whole limits of trout. Start throwing nothing but hardware and only keep five, then you can preach to the rest of us. Until then keep your remarks to yourself.
> 
> PKM


As for this guy pkredfish; most of my fishing buddies visit this site and we all give each other hard times in a joking manner. You dont know me or have ever fished with me. So until then, you keep your remarks to yourself.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

pkredfish said:


> This from a guy that consistently uses live shrimp under a popping cork and keeps whole limits of trout. Start throwing nothing but hardware and only keep five, then you can preach to the rest of us. Until then keep your remarks to yourself.
> 
> PKM


Just to clear things up I have fished w/ Robo several times and I've never seen him catch a limit of trout....BWAHAHHA


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

*Big Un*

Sweet, nice one!

LMAO, released into Lake Crisco, good one!

My biggest is 8 pounds, I "mounted" it, in my gut!, fed 4 people real good.

lol, thats my last name, Mount, lol

I have caught more "big" trout in the canals than ever before . The keep one big un is a good rule. The big trout are back! Going to see more big fish now.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Nice trout. Just a few weeks to early, you should have kept that one in a pin till the star turney starts.

not to stir the stink pot but, just a question. Why is it ok to keep a large trout to mount, when you are wasting the resource by not eating it? Sure you have something to look at but with the quality of camaras out there today a picture can do a large fish justice. 
I have released every trout i have ever caught over 25" all both of them. And that will stand up in court, but i am not going to come on here and ream someone out for keeping a large trout to eat or mount. I remember just over a year ago when people would post reports often with out having to worry about someone questioning why where and how. Enjoy the report and give the man a pat on the back for a nice catch.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Yeah Robo! So there! :biggrin:

I've seen you catch a trout, and it could only tell of its horrendous ordeal, knot to mention your fish fighting ability to the other fish in the box! lol


----------



## Dav1500 (Feb 15, 2005)

You can still mount your fish and eat it at the same time. All you need are the correct measurements and a couple of pictures to give to the taxidermy and that is all you need to get it mounted. Then you are free to clean it and eat it. A very good way to remember your catch in more than one-way.


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Big Fish*

Come on give the guy a break. This might be his first big Trout and he wanted a picture. Personally I do not keep Trout over 22 or 23 unless in a tournament. Just let the case rest and hope that next time he will know let the big one go so she was get to see 30.



Redfish Bob


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I agree with RoboWader. That Spec should of been released. But I can understand that newer anglers are not up to speed yet on knowing and understanding Conservation and unwritten rules. What were talking about is, a fish that big, got that big because its just that much smarter than most other fish. Its a female and is a egg layer. Fish like that give birth to good quality fish for us to catch later. It unwise to rob the gene pool of fish that like that.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

My 2 cents.....I agree with everybody. I think conservation is important however, there is a group, Texas Parks And Wildlife, which sets limits and sizes for a reason. I think anything that is a legal catch is fair game as far as keeping or releasing. If thier research and biologists have there head where the sun don't shine maybe we should be sending them e-mails instead of roasting fellow anglers. I also agree that it may have been his first big trout and a beauty at that. Just because other guys get to fish all the time, have boats and catch hundreds of big trout doesn't mean they earn the right to act like Trout GODS and preach to the rest of the population on what they should or should not keep. If that trout got that big because it was smart then it finally turned dumb and got caught so the genes are not that good and should be removed from the breading population, lol. I was also told by a fellow angler that he won't keep anything over 27 because they taste bad, come on does one inch make the fish turn bad? If you really want to preserve the fish population then don't fish. Don't take your boats out on the water and polute the air and water with gassoline, oil, and urine. Also, go down to all the refineries and chemical plants and hold a sign that says "stop dumping waste in our rivers which polutes the our oceans and bay systems."


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its a personal thing for me. I dont have a boat and I dont get to fish that often anymore. But when I did, I left the outdoors better than when I got there. I pick up trash, I use brass weights insted of lead when I can, I never keep more fish than I can cook and eat fresh, I target Flounder and Reds more often than Trout because thay are a tougher fish than Specs and will handle the release better. Except for topwaters, I never use treble hooks, I never have kept a trout larger than 25", I never kept a red over the slot limit, I have never kept a shark that I have caught. I have been, or am a current member of some conservation and advocacy groups, on so on.

Hope I dont come accross like Im preaching, Im not. Thats just the way I am. Everybody has their own preferences and limits, and as long as its legal, to each his own. Would I have a big fish mounted? Maybe. Will I catch a nice 5 foot Blacktip and eat him this next run? Yea, I think so.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*This is getting good! LMAO*

_"I cant believe he kept that fish; what a waste."_

_"As for this guy pkredfish; most of my fishing buddies visit this site and we all give each other hard times in a joking manner. You dont know me or have ever fished with me. So until then, you keep your remarks to yourself."_

So, let me get this straight. Are we supposed to keep our remarks to ourself or not? Does it apply to you as well? LMAO!

This is pretty funny; a first timer catches a 28" with a shrimp under a cork and keeps it...Had it been some a fellow grinding at Baffin and caught her on top and strung her up for a trip to the taxidermist because she was a personal best, I seriously doubt he would have been openly criticized here.

Taxidermist or Lake Crisco, be it 22", 26" or 30", a dead trout is a dead trout.

Personally...I'm guessing that that is a jumbo-sized ice chest underneath that trout.

Nevertheless, good catch. Thanks for the detailed report and photos.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Lake Crisco and Canola bay never ever discriminate size!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texag2003 (Feb 1, 2005)

I am so sick and tired of hearing everybody ***** about should have released this, shouldn't have kept that. Its none of your business what the guy does with HIS catch! There should be an "unwritten rule" that if you don't know the guy you don't have the right to say jack to him. it just makes me sick when people whine and belly ache over something so freaking petty! Parks and Wildlife have done an amazing job bring fishing back from what it was in the late 80's. I'm sure in that time frame, many 25+ inch trout have been caught and kept. Quit being a bunch of freaking babies!!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you Texag2003,THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Thet Say....*

In Manvel it's only a misdemeanor if you're caught mounting a fish....:rotfl: CF?


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice Catch!!!

This is for those complaining. Uh, you mean to tell me you never kept a bigfish once in your life? I doubt very few can honestly answer that one. 

If, he posted saying he caught the fish, ya'll would be wanting proof!!! LOL


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

I think it's a sin he kept that fish! Doesn't he know that Tarpon on the half-shell and Ridley's Turtle soup is what makes a real man's mouth water..........


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice Fish Boashna! I'm sure you and your non-fishing friend were really excited over that trout! Tell him next time he has to bait and cast his own rod, or maybe try some artificial lures.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

GREAT FISH !!!! 
Man this turning into a joke..I guess you can't eat fish any more because all the winers will bash you. I guess I will go fishing and release all the fish I catch and pat myself on the back......how many fish die from the top water lures with 3 treb. hooks on them that are released
Well don't come fishing with me cuz if it legal and in the boat it is in the ice box.
let her rip
joker


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice catch!

I got an 8 lber now at the taxidermist getting a skin mount. Wished for a trout that size for many years now. I have released a lot of fish - big and small. Probably wont keep another big trout though unless its a state record...OOOps-shouldn't have said that.

It wasn't long ago there weren't many big trout at all. I don't remember if it was one of the first STAR tournies or the old Marburger's, but the big trout were very scarce. It seems they come and go in cycles. Despite all the pressure put on them, there seems to be a healthy number of them now. 

There may be a reason for riding this guys tail if the big trout were scarce, but they are not.

Again, Nice Catch!


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Lord, help us!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Here I go!!!*



Texag2003 said:


> I am so sick and tired of hearing everybody ***** about should have released this, shouldn't have kept that. Its none of your business what the guy does with HIS catch!
> 
> *Guilt complex huh? Why would you be sick and tired of hearing about releasing big fish? Catch many? And if you do, why does it bother you when folks give their opinions? Or do you know better?????*
> 
> ...


*So have us anglers. Perhaps, with your great angling skills and knowledge of the fisheries, you would like to explain the "Redfish Wars"??????*

*One more piece of advice to the "Snot nosed, Potlickers" who thing they know it all, shut up and listen...................... *

*Disclaimer: My above comments are not to be taken as "Confrontational" or with malice. Nor represent the managment of this website.*


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

I own a bunch of coolers, including jumbo red coolers 25" and standard size coolers 18" . Judging from the other fish lying beside the second pic, I would "estimate" the cooler is a 18" cooler, making the catch about 23-24". Another urban legend?? Fisherman are notorius for, you know, including myself. Hell of a fish, my best has been a 22" caught in the surf. Of course it ended up Lake Crisco. Thanks for all of the posts, it took me awhile to get to the bottoom of this thread!


----------



## froggy (May 21, 2004)

GinMan said:


> I think it's a sin he kept that fish! Doesn't he know that Tarpon on the half-shell and Ridley's Turtle soup is what makes a real man's mouth water..........


LMAO


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

This was pretty funny reading.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I knew the first day he posted that pic, he'd be in deep do-do.
And its still growing.........................funny...


----------



## Talkalot (Oct 20, 2004)

*Good catch.*

It took me three trips to catch my first trout and it was 15 and 1/8th inches long. That fellow should be proud to have helped his friend on a great trip. There have been many times when I have fished with people new to the water and not picked up a rod. I comend Boashna on his ability to put somone on a nice fish.

I practice conservation all the time. We call it fillet and release!!!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Talkalot said:


> It took me three trips to catch my first trout and it was 15 and 1/8th inches long. That fellow should be proud to have helped his friend on a great trip. There have been many times when I have fished with people new to the water and not picked up a rod. I comend Boashna on his ability to put somone on a nice fish.
> 
> I practice conservation all the time. We call it fillet and release!!!!


CFR.......Yes. A very tasty method.

I've seen this CPR...... Is that Catch, Pan Fry and Replenish my drink? LOL...

J / K...... You can keep your catch or you can take a pic and release. Is this Russia, this isn't Russia....no, the question is do you want to go to college. I'll probably just end up working in a lumber yard. What's wrong with lumber? I own 2 lumber yards. I see you don't spend too much time there. Not sure where they are.

Whoa....sorry guys. Some topics just lead me right into quoting Caddyshack.

(that was the conversation between Danny and Ty) Oh what a classic.


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

nice LEGAL fish. Just hope you don't keep another fish over 25". Then one of them would be illegal.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Reel_Blessed said:


> CFR.......Yes. A very tasty method.
> 
> I've seen this CPR...... Is that Catch, Pan Fry and Replenish my drink? LOL...
> 
> ...


Awsome!!!
By the way; " I've got a pool and a pond.......... Pond would be good for you."


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That fish is back in the bay {one way or the other} get in and get you one before they get away!!!


















Please don't post the pic Just let us know


----------

